# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Программы

## HARON

*Предлагаю тут выкладывать интересные  Программы для разных нужд.*

----------


## Stych

Вот рекомендую.

* CCleaner (Crap Cleaner) 2.18*

Вес: ~3Mb

Программа может механично удалять кэш Internet Explorer, файлы History, cookies, лог-файлы, чистить корзину, уничтожать, в действительности, временные файлы разных уилит, в том числе eMule, Google Toolbar, Netscape, MS Office, Nero, Adobe Acrobat, WinRAR и т.п. Кроме этого, программа содержит чистильщик реестра, который позволяет удалять действительно старые и неиспользуемые записи.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ добавлено через 102 часа 12 минут_ 
Бесплатная облегченная версия *КОМПАС-3D 5.11* - профессиональной системы трехмерного твердотельного моделирования. Данная САПР позволяет создавать параметрические модели деталей и получать их чертежи в полном соответствии с ГОСТ. В ней остаются доступными все возможности графического редактора предыдущей версии - КОМПАС-ГРАФИК LT. Система имеет возможность импорта чертежей из других CAD/CAM пакетов в форматах DWG (AutoCAD) и DXF.


Вес: ~17Mb

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ добавлено через 11 минут_ 
*EasyRecovery.6.10.07.Pro.Rus* - Если Вы потеряли данные вследствие: случайного удаления, атаки вирусов, повреждения из-за отключения или резких кол***ний напряжения в электросети, ошибок в программе, проблем при создании разделов или загрузке, неправильного выключения компьютера, повреждения структуры файловой системы, форматирования носителя данных или применения на нём программы FDISK... 

Вес: ~11 Mb

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

Выкладываю свою сборку *Total Commander 7.50b3.* Это не маленькая утилита, а большой комбайн в котором почти все плагины, и множество мелких и portable утилит. Собирал для себя всё самое полезное и нужное. Программ не мало, перечислю позже список. Но плагины очень полезные. Ставьте, смотрите, не пожалеете.
Вес: 112mb

Архив из двух частей(90.5+21.5)mb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Small CD-Writer
Программа для записи CD и DVD дисков. 

В отличие от большинства аналогичных программ, Small CD-Writer имеет
маленький размер, работает без установки, не требует места для 
кэширования файлов. Программа позволяет создавать многосессионные и
загрузочные диски, записывать ISО-образы компакт-дисков, просматривать
все сессии на диске и извлекать из них файлы, сохранять проекты в виде
ISO-образов. Автоматическое определение пишущего привода и скорости 
записи и максимально упрощенный интерфейс позволяет работать с программой 
пользователям любого уровня подготовки. 

Для записи файлов на CD достаточно в проводнике выбрать пункт меню 
"Отправить на Small CD-Writer" и в открывшемся окне нажать кнопку "Записать". 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

Tunatic — программа-сервис по распознаванию мелодий. Скачиваешь, устанавливаешь, выбираешь источник звука — и программка выдает тебе автора и название композиции. Забавная вещь. Как утверждают авторы, программа распознает все, кроме классической музыки. Практическое применение вижу такое: узнать заевшую в голове песню из радиоприемника, если успеть записать ее на диктофон. Как работает и где держит базу миллионов треков — не знаю.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Держит базу в нете. Потому и нужно подключение к платнику когда запускаеш прогу.

----------


## Stych

*EVEREST Ultimate Edition 4_20_1277*
Программа для диагностики и тестирования аппаратных средств компьютера: выдает более 100 страниц информации, а также позволяет производить сетевой аудит и настройку компьютера на оптимальную работу.
Интерфейс - многоязычный.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

*Adobe Photoshop 9* - девятая версия самого известной и самой продвинутой программы редактирования графики всех популярных форматов.
Photoshop - это огромные возможности по соданию и редактированию графики: множество фильтров, различные текстуры, градиенты, возможность любых измений изображенпий - отражение, переворот, искажение, затемнение и многое многое другое. 

1.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

MD5 2E48F1413D369FEAE5062C77261C1B46

2.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

MD5 87B0F867CB0A0C1CF87EAA96A8EF73B1

3.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

MD5 978C91D6AD90DA04BBD71893A2068B0D

4.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

MD5 6065D6A64ED38C093AA01922134C93B1

5.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

MD5 CDA968A516A69332638E79B34A2B9AAA  

6.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

MD5 EEA38070BCA892FD3A0890885FB6FB75

7.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

CRC файл
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*Adobe Photoshop CS3 RUS Micro Portable (23 мб)* - Портативная (Micro) версия всем известной и самой удобной программы для обработки изображений. Отключены дополнения и плагины. Оставлены только стандартные инструменты для обработки изображений (фото), которых во многих случаях вполне достаточно. Данная версия не требует инсталляции и работает с любого сменного носителя!
  Папка основных внешних модулей: не установлено
Папка дополнительных внешних модулей: не установлено
  Установленные дополнения:
BMP 10.0 (10.0x20070606 [20070606.t4ce.098 16:00:00 cutoff; t4ce branch])
CompuServe GIF 10.0 (10.0x20070606 [20070606.t4ce.098 16:00:00 cutoff; t4ce branch])
PNG 10.0 (10.0x20070606 [20070606.t4ce.098 16:00:00 cutoff; t4ce branch])
Незагруженные внешние модули: НЕТ
Установленные TWAIN-устройства: НЕТ
Версия полностью рабочая. не требует установки и регистрации.
Информация взята с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
~23mb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*usdownloader* - программа для закачки файлов с файлобенников. Введите только ссылку и программа сама нажмёт за вас кнопки, введёт код или подождёт время. В архиве 2 версии программы. Одна большая для скачки с 250! файлобменников, а вторая для скачки с основных и с любимой megashare.by!!!))
~12.9mb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

USB Disk Security обеспечивает 100%-ую защиту против любых угроз через USB устройства. Большинство других продуктов неспособны гарантировать даже 90%-ую защиту.
2.  USB Disk Security - лучшая антивирусная программа для постоянной защиты компьютера от угрозы заражения от USB носителей, без надобности в обновлениях сигнатур, отлично работающая с вашим основным антивирусом.
3. Это легкое и удобное решение на 100 % совместимо со всеми программами и абсолютно не замедляет работу машины.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

RocketDock — Панель для быстрого запуска программ в стиле Mac OS — анимированная и с изменяемой степенью прозрачности.
Иконки могут быть импортированы из программ аналогичного назначения, таких как: Mobydock и ObjectDock. В настройках утилиты можно выбрать графическую тему (предустановленно 13 тем), установить степень прозрачности, выбрать шрифт и многое другое. Присутствует поддержка функции Drag&Drop, упрощающая добавление элементов на панель. Интерфейс программы многоязычен и насчитывает свыше 20 языковых модулей, в составе которых есть и русский язык. Всплывает при наведении курсора. Запускается вместе с ОС.
Если Вы любите порядок на Рабочем столе, то эта программа для Вас.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Mitrej, а скрина нет к этой проге?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Mitrej, а скрина нет к этой проге?


Я пошти што Mitrej, поэтому вот:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Эээ.. стол не совсем мой, бардак не тока я разводил. Ну это так, к сведению.

У проги, кстати, куча скинов есть.

----------


## qqq3

спасибо, попробую.

Если хочеш сказать спасибо, нажми на кнопку "Спасибо" в сообщении пользователя. Пусть ему будет приятно

----------


## Stych

*KMPlayer* - это универсальный проигрыватель, который способен проиграть практически любые форматы медиафайлов, например такие как формат VCD, DVD, AVI, MKV, Ogg Theora, OGM, 3GP, MPEG-1/2/4, WMV, RealMedia, QuickTime и другие. Также программа понимает титры на DVD дисках и способна записывать звук, видео или картинки из любой части проигрываемого фрагмента. Плеер может работать с внутренними и внешними фильтрами и плагинами, что позволит управлять аудио-видео параметрами проигрываемых файлов. KMPlayer включает в себя почти все основные кодеки для воспроизведения информации.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

Был такой,не понравился. Light Alloy лучше ИМХО.

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
jetAudio. плеер, конвертёр, триммер, риппер и т.д.
руссификатор: есть
таблетка: не нужна

----------


## Asteriks

*Mozilla Firefox v3.5 RC3 (Russian)*


*ЖМЯК*

Программа поддерживает практически все современные web-технологии и стандарты, обладает огромной функциональностью за счет возможности подключения дополнительных расширений. Основана на собственном движке Gecko. Просмотр страниц осуществляется в многооконном режиме, в поставку включены модули для блокировки всплывающих окон, поиска по нескольким поисковым системам и менеджер скачивания файлов. Имеются также встроенный RSS-клиент для чтения новостей и организатор закладок. 

Новый движок Gecko версии 1.9 более не поддерживает устаревшие операционные системы, а именно семейство Windows 9x.

Подробнее тут: http://zhodino.besthost.by/showthread.php?t=14&page=3

Финальную версию сего продукта смотрите в соответствующей теме.

----------


## ЛЕШИЙ

OperaTor - рекомендую.
Не оставляет после себя следов как ie, кэш сбрасывается в отдельную папочку, которую легко удалить, прекрасно работает с флэшки, мобильна, установки не требует - только распаковка.
75.91 MB
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

*UltraMon 3.0.2* - Утилита для настройки мультимониторных систем. Если у вас больше одного монитора - однозначно маст хэв! С помощью UltraMon можно быстро перемещать окна с экрана на экран и растягивать Панель задач на несколько мониторов. Утилита позволяет быстро отключать второй дисплей и автоматически восстанавливать иконки приложений в нужной для пользователя последовательности (местоположение иконок восстанавливается сразу на нескольких мониторах).Очень удобная прога с широченными возможностями. Растянуть изображение на все мониторы, перенести с одного на другой, раскрывать окна на всех дисплеях, запускать разные приложения при помощи встроенной утилиты и многое другое. Для любителей обвеситься устройствами отображения информации - как костыли для одноногого. Особенно полезно для произведения эффекта загруженности работой. Когда на одном дисплее графики бегают, на другом ворд висит, на третьем камеры наблюдения. 
ОС: Windows Vista/XP/2000 
keygen в наборе 
Размер | Size: 4.54 MB

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Magicbyte.3GP.Video.Converter.v1.2.25.416-TE* 


Magicbyte 3GP Video Converter - Мощнейшее средство для конвертации любого видео в формат *3gp ( широко используется в мобильных телефонах). К примеру берем обычный видео-клип (20-50 mb) и превращаем его в файл *3gp (2-5 mb), вливаем этот файл в телефон и наслаждаемся любимым клипом. Программа позволяет перегонять в *3gp фактически из любых форматов, а конкретно из таких: MPEG, VOB (DVD), AVI, DV, MOV, animated GIF, SWF, MPEG4, WMV, ASF, WAV, WMA, MP3, 3GP, m4a, mp4, h264, MP2, OGG, m4v. Работает очень быстро.



Кроме этого, программа умеет конвертировать не только в *3gp, но и в другие видео-форматы, то есть умеет работать как стандартный видео-конвертер, таким образом, совмещая в себе возможности сразу нескольких программ. Рекомендую!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   6.52 MB

----------


## Banderlogen

> Перезалить бы,нет его уже.


RocketDock - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*AusLogics BoostSpeed 4.5.12.245*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> Единственная программа, которая позволит Вам быстро и качественно произвести настройку Вашей системы на максимальную производительность. Встроенный System Adviser проверит настройки Вашей системы с помощью 50 различных тестов и предложит Вам рекомендации по каждому тесту. Программа в реальном времени проверяет Вашу систему и если находит, что какой-то из параметров можно оптимизировать, то обязательно проинформирует Вас.
> Ускорьте Интернет
> 
> AusLogics BoostSpeed содержит исчерпывающий набор средств, который позволит Вам ускорить соединение с Интернет с помощью автоматического Мастера оптимизации или в ручном режиме (для опытных пользователей). Помимо этого программа сообщит Вам состояние интернет-соединения и даже поможет посчитать трафик и время и общую стоимость.
> Блокируйте рекламу
> 
> Banner Killer активирует встроенную возможность Windows по удалению рекламных баннеров с посещаемых страниц. Наша база содержит более 10 000 сайтов, которые будут заблокированы и можеть быть обновлена с помощью Мастера обновления.
> Держите свой компьютер в чистоте
> 
> ...





*Скачать AusLogics BoostSpeed 4.5.12.245* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

AusLogics с кейгеном?

----------


## Sanych

Абавязкова

----------


## HARON

Тады добра,дауно карыстаюся,але больш ранейшай версыяй!

----------


## Sanych

*Reg Organizer 4.25 Final + лекарство*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Настройка и оптимизация системы. Очистка дисков и реестра от всякого хлама.





> Многофункциональная программа для чистки реестра и его обслуживания, а также работы с конфигурационными файлами. Позволяет просматривать и редактировать системный реестр, осуществлять предварительный просмотр импортируемых reg-файлов. Функция поиска в реестре предоставляет возможность производить глубокий поиск в реестре, находя все ключи, относящиеся к интересующему приложению. Также Reg Organizer поддерживает функции управления конфигурационными файлами различных типов.
> 
> Основные возможности программы:
> - Редактор реестра для просмотра и редактирования системного реестра, позволяющий экспортировать и импортировать значения ключей.
> - Функция чистки реестра для поиска ненужных записей в реестре.
> - Функция поиска в реестре позволяет найти ключи, и удалить их при необходимости.
> - Дефрагментация и сжатие реестра.
> - Возможность изменения многих "тонких настроек" Windows.
> - Возможность получать информацию о любом ключе реестра и следить за изменениями в нем.
> ...





Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Sony Ericsson PC Suite - фирменная утилитадля работы с мобильными телефонами марок Sony Ericsson. Кроме стандартных функций добавлений/изменения/удаления любых данных, синхронизации телефон-ПК имеет встроенный графический редактор, модуль создания шаблонов MMS и т.д. Программа довольно известна среди владельцев одноименных телефонов - ее более ранняя версия распространяется на CD дисках в комлекте к шнуру или некоторым моделям телефонов.

Программный пакет Sony Ericsson PC Suite состоит из следующих компонентов:
Диспетчер файлов Sony Ericsson позволяет просматривать содержимое файловой системы мобильного устройства и обмениваться мультимедийными файлами между мобильным устройством и компьютером.
Станция синхронизации Sony Ericsson
Программа для синхронизации календаря и контактов Microsoft Outlook™ с календарем и телефонной книгой мобильного телефона Sony Ericsson.
Мастер мобильного доступа Sony Ericsson позволяет подключаться к Интернету с помощью телефона

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Работа с MP3: *TagScanner v5.1 Build 546 Beta*

*Скачать TagScanner v5.1 Build 546 Beta*

Размер1.82 MB Перезалито 28/08/2009

Программа представляет собой средство для организации и упорядочивания музыкальной коллекции. Может редактировать теги основных музыкальных форматов, переименовывать их и генерировать названия для файлов. Возможно получение информации об альбомах при помощи музыкальной online-базы freedb.org. Поддерживает работу с тегами версий ID3v1, ID3v2, APEv2 и комментариями Vorbis. Имеет продвинутые функции для пакетной обработки, что значительно ускоряет процесс. Автоматически генерирует список воспроизведения и экспортирует его в следующие форматы: HTML, Excel, CSV. Содержит встроенный проигрыватель для прослушивания непосредственно в процессе работы. 





> Основные возможности и функциональность выглядят следующим образом: 
> 
> • переименование музыкальных файлов по информации из тегов 
> мощный редактор тегов 
> • генерация тэгов по информации из online-сервисов таких как freedb или Amazon 
> • ручной поиск информации по альбомам через freedb 
> • генерация тэгов по имени файла/папки 
> • замена слов и преобразование регистра букв как для имен файлов, так и для тэгов 
> • полная поддержка кодировки Unicode 
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Толковая штука. Пользуюсь время от времени.

----------


## Sanych

*Ad Muncher*


Эта небольшая программа обрабатывает веб-странички еще до того, как они отображаются в браузере, и отключает загрузку баннеров, рекламных всплывающих окон и прочих неприятных элементов страниц, которые так раздражают в процессе серфинга. Программа имеет огромное количество фильтров, на основе которых и производится отлов рекламного контента. 

Пользователь может создавать и свои фильтры, например, отключить загрузку логотипа сайта, на который заходит ежедневно. 

Работает из системной панели, интегрируется практически со всеми браузерами, а также удаляет рекламу из ICQ, Morpheus, Kazaa, iMesh и некоторых других программ. Несмотря на скромный размер, программа великолепно удаляет рекламу с посещаемых страниц, определяя их по: адресу, размеру, подписи (тэг alt).

Стоит ее установить и можно вздохуть свободно: корова \"схавает\" всю рекламу, и Вы лишитесь баннеров, счетчиков, поп-апов и прочего мусора на страницах сайтов и удивитесь, как это Вы жили до этого. 

Программа ведет подробную статистику, заглянув в которую, вы всегда сможете узнать, сколько мегабайт трафика сэкономил Ad Muncher.

Реально помогает экономить траффик!!!

*Скачать AdMuncher 4.8_31318_final полный комплект* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

CDBurnerXP[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Рекомендую! Сам пользуюсь, отличная замена Nero.
*CDBurnerXP 4.2.5*
  Эта программа для прожига дисков. По тестам десятка основных программ для записи, эта одна из двух, способная по функционалу заменить неро, поддерживает все те же возможности, только бесплатна и мало весит.
  Вот тест: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
  А вот отрывок вывода из статьи: "Подведём итоги по представленным выше претендентам на инсталляцию в пользовательскую систему... Увы, как вы могли видеть из нашего быстрого осмотра - две программы поставляются с рекламными модулями, одна перешла на коммерческую стезю. Многие из рассмотренных приложений "отличались" наличием недочётов и ошибок, какие-то проекты огорчали недостатком функционала. Программ, в определённой мере готовых тягаться с полнофункциональным *Nero Burning ROM*, можно назвать только две - это *CDBurnerXP* и *Ashampoo Burning Studio Free*."

Основные возможностизапись всех видов дисковзапись аудио-дисков с паузой между дорожками или безсоздание и запись ISO-файловпроверка данных после записисоздание загрузочных дисковмультиязычный интерфейсконвертер bin/nrg → ISO, простая печать обложек и многое другое!Операционные системы: Windows 2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista/Windows 7




> _Создание CD/DVD с данными_запись любых данных на CD-R/CD-RW/DVD+R/DVD-R/DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM/BD/HD-DVD, включая двухслойные носителизапись mp3-дисков для хранения большого числа аудиофайлов на одном дискесоздание загрузочных дисковпроверка записанных данных автоматически после записидля добавления Ваших файлов можно использовать либо внутренний проводник, либо интуитивный Drop-Box для добавления из любого окна проводника Windowsсохранение Ваших проектов для создания резервных копийзапись на лету, вместе с защитой опустошения буфераимпортирование предыдущих (ISO 9660) сессий и редактирование существующей файловой структуры на CD/DVDбыстрая и полная очистка дискакопирование дисков с данными (возможная защита от копирования не обходится)извлечение информации о приводе и диске_Создание аудио-дисков_создание аудио-дисков из mp3, wav, ogg, flac и wma файловдобавление одной или нескольких дорожек из существующих аудио-дисков непосредственно в Ваш новый проект без предыдущего извлечения дорожек (добавление cda-файлов)проигрывание аудио-файлов встроенным аудио проигрывателемподдержка аудио-дисков без пробелов между дорожками (режим disc-at-once)импортирование M3U или WPL плейлистовподдержка ReplayGainимпорт CUE sheetсоздание смешанных дисков_ISO возможности_запись ISO-файлов на дисксоздание собственных ISO-файловпреобразование nrg и bin файлов в ISOсохранение CD/DVD дисков как ISO-файл на диск_Другие возможности_простая печать обложек для аудио-дисков и дисков с даннымиинтеграция LightScribeработа из командной строкиподдержка большинства IDE, USB, Firewire и SCSI приводоввозможность разрешения доступа к приводу для пользователей с ограниченными правамимультиязычный интерфейсобновление через Интернет





Размер: 3mb
Сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Операционные системы: Windows 2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista/Windows 7
Ссылка: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Photoshop 9.0 CS2
собираем в Total Commander
(выделяем файлы в окне тотала, затем жмём "файл(ы)" (вверху слева, первый пункт меню) -> "собрать файлы")
Русификация и таблетка присутствуют, читаем инструкцию =)

----------


## HARON

Паша,ну и чем она лучше Неро?

----------


## Sanych

Размером хотя бы. А если ставить Неро Микро только из за размера обрезанного, то и нафиг вообще Неро ставить.

----------


## HARON

У меня стоит Неро микро для простой записи дисков и мне вполне хватает!

----------


## Pasha_49

Неро свои драва ставит для перехвата привода, а эти дрова глючат по отзывам. Тут ещё поддержка конвертирования форматов, и возможностей больше чем у неро микро. дело вкуса, я неро пользовался с 6 по 8 версию, а после этой программы я к неро не вернусь)

сколько себя помню, всё время пользуюсь Неро. глюков не замечено. а на занимаемые размеры внимания не обращаю ... привык, видите ли ))

----------


## Asteriks

Мониторинг:*Networx v5.02*

Категория: утилиты 
Утилита позволяет контролировать сетевую нагрузку, собирать статистику передаваемых данных, измерять скорости закачек по любым сетевым соединениям, диагностировать источник проблем, отслеживать подозрительную активность. Программа может работать практически со всеми типами соединений, обладает расширенными настройками для извещения в случае возникновения нестандартных ситуаций, автоматически выключать ПК или отсоединяться от сети. Ведется логирование необходимой и важной информации, отчеты о которой можно сохранять в различных форматах (HTML, MS Word и Excel). 

*Забрать утилиту можно тут*1,3 Mb

----------


## VirDignus

По просьбе трудящихся!!!
Программы для чтения файлов в формате DJVU!!!
|*********************I**********************|
*WinDjView* — это быстрая и компактная программа для просмотра файлов формата DjVu под Windows с вкладками для документов, непрерывной прокруткой страниц и расширенными возможности печати. Она основана на свободно распространяемой библиотеке DjVuLibre. Формат DjVu позволяет сохранять документы и картинки с высоким качеством в файлы малого размера.
Сайт программы:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> Возможности WinDjView
> 
>     * Поддержка всех распространённых версий Windows (7, Vista, 2003, XP, 2000, ME, 98, NT4)
>     * Вкладки для открытых документов. Есть альтернативный режим открытия каждого документа в отдельном окне.
>     * Непрерывный и одностраничный режимы просмотра, возможность отображения разворота
>     * Языки интерфейса: английский, русский (для предыдущих версий — также украинский, греческий, венгерский, французский, португальский, китайский (упрощённый), татарский). Для установки нужно скачать соответствующую языковую dll в каталог инсталляции и перезапустить программу.
>     * Пользовательские закладки и аннотации
>     * Поиск по тексту и копирование*
>     * Поддержка словарей, переводящих слова под указателем мыши*
> ...




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

|*********************II**********************|
*STDU Viewe*r - Компактная программа для чтения электронных документов (книг). Поддерживает форматы DjVu, PDF и TIFF.
Для чтения нескольких книг предусмотрены отдельные вкладки с возможностью поиска по каждой из них, а система закладок позволяет вернуться к последней прочитанной странице в любой момент времени. Кроме просмотра, возможна распечатка документа.
Интерфейс - многоязычный.
Программа STDU viewer бесплатна в случае некоммерческого использования. 
Сайт программы:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> View all most popular documents formats by one program.
> 
> STDU Viewer is a document viewer for multiple file formats. The goal of this software is to replace the multiple document viewers with a single simple application. STDU Viewer supports TXT, TIFF, PDF and DjVu documents format. This is most popular formats for scientific and technical documentation.
> markUse content for quick jumping from one section to another.
> 
> STDU Viewer gives the possibility to show the content of documents for quick jumping from one section to another.
> markCreate your own bookmarks for quick access to part of documents
> 
> You can create your own named bookmarks for easy access to part of document.
> ...




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
__________________________________________________  _
звиняйти без скриншотав

----------


## Asteriks

*Easy GIF Animator 4.9* 
*(Easy GIF Animator 4.8.1.39 Pro rus)*


Программа для создания и редактирования анимированных GIF файлов. Easy GIF Animator имеет множество возможностей по редактированию графики, удобную настройку интерфейса, полное управление параметрами анимированного файла. Тут присутствует поддержка визуальных эффектов, подключение дополнительных плагинов, наложение текста, титров, прозрачность. Созданные GIF файлы можно быстро просмотреть в браузере и оптимизировать для размещения на веб-странице.

Карта программы Easy GIF Animator 4.9
Разработчик: 	  	  	Blumentals Software
Скриншот программы: 	  	  	См. скриншот Easy GIF Animator 4.9
Сайт программы: 	  	  	Сайт Easy GIF Animator 4.9
Статья о программе: 	  	  	
Статус программы: 	  	  	Shareware
Интерфейс: 	  	  	Английский
Версия: 	  	  	4.9 | сообщить о новой версии
Размер файла: 	  	  	2473 кб
Система: 	  	  	Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista


*Скачать здесь с благодарностью Дигнусу за оказанную помощь*

----------


## VirDignus

Программа для получения цвета, простая, но нужная




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## GRAF

Total Commander 7.50a ExtremePack 1.00a Final

Total Commander ExtremePack - файловый менеджер с лучшими плагинами и утилитами. Легальная русская версия с возможностью подхватывания во время установки расположенных в папке установщика ключей.

AbiWord 2.7.10
AIMP 2.60.505
Audacity 1.39
AVZ 4.32.1003
CPU-Z 1.52.3
Defraggler 1.14.159
Dr.Web CureIt 5.00.6.1003
DVDSmith Movie Backup 1.05
FastStone Image Viewer 3.9
FileZilla 3.2.8
Foxit PDF Reader 3.11.0928
GIMP 2.67
GPU-Z 0.35
HWiNFO32 3.20.380
HWMonitor 1.14
KMPlayer 2.94.1436
mp3DirectCut 2.11
NetWorx 5.04
Opera 10.00.1750
Orbit Downloader 2.8.16
Partition Wizard 4.1
Recuva 1.31.437
Resource Hacker 3.40.79
R&Q 1.1.0.9 Test
TeamViewer 4.1.6873
Thunderbird 3.0 Beta 4
TrueCrypt 6.2a
UltraISO 9.3.5.2716
USD BlackManos 13.67
uTorrent 1.84.16688
VirtualDub 1.96
Ultimate Windows Tweaker 2.0
WinDjView 1.03
XPTweaker 1.53.80
======================
Anvir Task Manager 6.0
InstalledCodec 1.06
Internet Maniac 1.2d
Neutron 1.06
PageDefrag 2.32
PuTTY 0.60.3
TrashReg 3.81.3
Unlocker 1.87

Total Commander 7.50a ExtremePack 1.00a Final


Операционная система: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Год выхода: 2009
Размер: 144.5 MB
Лекарство: Присутствует

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_GRAF добавил 25.10.2009 в 10:08_
Чуть не забыл - все из папки key в рабочую папку тотала

----------


## Pasha_49

За сборку спасибо, но я предпочитаю свой тотал. В этом мало плагинов, и много лишних прог. А которые нужны для сисадминов, тут таких нету. Так что я своей сборкой)

----------


## Sanych

*Adobe Flash Player 10.0.32.18*

Плагин для браузеров Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape и Opera, позволяющий проигрывать Flash-ролики (файлы SWF). Без этой программы браузер будет некорректно отображать веб-страницы и интерактивные веб-элементы, разработанные по технологии Flash. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Для корректного удаления предыдущей версии Adobe Flash Player рекомендуется использовать этот файл:

----------


## Asteriks

Программа для работы с блогом, любезно найденная Графом по просьбе Астерикс.

*BlogJet.v2.0.0.10+crack+словари*


Хорошая такая прога для работы с блогом, мне очень нравится. Кто будет пользоваться - увидите сами. В админку блога можно и не заходить, только если загрузить что на блог (саму прогу, например). Без лишних наворотов, легкая в применении, толковая программа.




http://www.codingrobots.com/blogjet/ Тут видео к программе, внешка.

----------


## Pasha_49

*Comodo Internet Security*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Скриншот версии 3.9.хх.ххх
Тип	Antivirus, Firewall
Разработчик	Comodo Group
ОС	Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
Версия	3.13.121240.574
Лицензия	Freeware
Сайт	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*COMODO Internet Security* — это программный комплекс, состоящий из Comodo AntiVirus и Comodo Firewall для Microsoft Windows XP и Vista. Comodo AntiVirus и Comodo Firewall могут быть установлены отдельно и использоваться как самостоятельные продукты.Содержание

Возможности программы
Проактивная защита.
Эвристический анализ.
Защита от интернет-атак.
Защита от переполнения буфера.
Защита от несанкционированного доступа и вирусов.
Защита важных системных файлов и записей реестра от внутренних атак.
Ежедневные, автоматические обновления антивирусных баз.
Изолирование подозрительных файлов в карантин для предотвращения инфекции.
Встроенный планировщик сканирования.

Особенности программы
Проактивная защита включает в себя HIPS (Host Intrusion Prevention Systems) — система отражения локальных угроз. Задачей HIPS является контроль за работой приложений и блокировка потенциально опасных операций по заданным критериям.

Позиции в рейтингах
На сайте matousec.com, посвящённом проблемам защиты персонального компьютера программами класса Firewall, Comodo Internet Security 3.12.111745.560 занял первое место как среди бесплатных программ, так и в общем зачёте с результатом 100 % и оценкой «Excellent». Рекомендован к применению.[1]
В тесте на способность системы HIPS защитить ядро Windows, проведённом сайтом anti-malware.ru в апреле 2009 года, Comodo Internet Security 3.8.65951.477 вместе с Online Armor занял первое место, пройдя 9 тестов из 9[2].
В тесте антивирусов на защиту от новейших (Zero-day) вредоносных программ, проведённом сайтом anti-malware.ru в ноябре 2009 года, Comodo Internet Security 3.9 занял третье место после DefenseWall HIPS и Kaspersky Internet Security и получил высокую награду Gold Zero-day Protection Award[3].

Источники
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].)
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ссылки
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии Comodo Internet Security

----------


## Sanych

*Chm4You*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Chm4You! - компилятор *.htm (*.html) и декомпилятор *.chm файлов. Вы выбираете исходный htm файл и в результате получаете компактный документ в формате chm. Если Вы имеете offline версии сайтов, состоящие из множества страничек и картинок, то их также можно упаковать в один файл.

При сборке нужно будет указать только основной файл - index.htm и т.п.
Если Вам интересно как устроен уже существующий chm документ, его можно с легкостью разобрать.

Вы сохранили страницу из интернета. Там 2 файла. Сам htm и папка с изображениями. После обработки программой Chm4You у вас будет 1 файл формата chm намного меньше по размеру. Правда не во всех файлах корректно сохраняет изображения. А для текстовых доков само то 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Tipard Video Converter 4.1.08_RU*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Толковый русскоязычный конвертер. Главное все нужные функции на виду.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Новогодняя ёлка*

Маленькая сверкающая новогодняя ёлочка на рабочем столе. В дополнение можно выбрать вид ёлочки из 11 вариантов, установить обратный отсчёт дней, часов и минут до Рождества (католического и православного) или Нового Года, включить проигрывание мелодии Jingle Bells или Боя часов каждый час.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Хотите сделать себе авку-гиф? Легко! Берёте пару картинок , раз, два и готово!

*CoffeeCup GIF Animator v6.1*

Создание анимационных GIF файлов на вашу страницу. CoffeeCup GIF Animator умеет переводить bmp и jpg в GIF, а также экспортировать и импортировать AVI файлы. Вы также сможете сохранять анимацию в формате Flash (*.swf)


И ещё одна маленькая программа такого же плана:
*Babarosa Gif Animator v3.5* 
По утверждению создателей программы Вы сможете создать профессионально анимированный GIF за 3 минуты. Анимация может быть собрана из импортированных изображений (поддерживается 13 форматов), или создаваться непосредственно в программе.

----------


## Sanych

*IncrediMail 2 v6.03 Build 4418 + Junkfilter Plus + Rus+Лекарство*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*IncrediMail 2* - почтовая программа с богатым набором инструментов, которые предоставляют простые средства для создания незабываемых по красоте и наполнению электронных сообщений. Уникальные мультимедийные возможности с лёгкостью выразят ваше настроение и эмоции в момент создания сообщения, а многочисленные визуальные эффекты скрасят вам трудовые будни.

Очень оригинальная почтовая программа, причем главная ее особенность - не набор функций по обработке корреспонденции (хоть и их немало), а совершенно новые, не имеющиеся ни в одной из других почтовых программ, возможности по оформлению писем. Вы когда-нибудь замечали, что повседневные задачи отправки и получения электронной почты являются для вас тусклыми, утомительными и скучными? У вас возникало желание отправить нечто большее и запоминающееся, чем стандартное почтовое сообщение? Вы хотели когда-нибудь добавить новых возможностей и острых ощущений для своей почты? Добро пожаловать в IncrediMail 

*Что включает в себя IncrediMail 2?*

*Новый ошеломляющий пользовательский интерфейс*
Мы приложили большие усилия и интенсивно работаем над созданием нового внешнего вида IncrediMail 2.

*Усовершенствованные возможности поиска*
IncrediMail 2 выполняет поиск по мере ввода текста, так, как это делает Opera!

*Персональные значки*
Импортируйте или выберите персональный значок для себя и для всех ваших контактов!

*Анимация и другие эффекты*
Наслаждайтесь отличными анимационными эффектами при выполнении повседневных почтовых задач!

*Новая адресная книга*
Мы создали совершенно новую и улучшенную адресную книгу. IncrediMail 2 значительно облегчает управление вашими контактами.

*Персональные значки для ваших контактов*
Теперь вы можете выбрать персональный значок для любого из ваших контактов. Ваши важные электронные сообщения будут выделяться среди остальных!

*Звуковое письмо.* 
Можно добавить звуковой эффект в письмо, а можно целое голосовое сообщение.

*Многое другое*
Специальные папки, цветные личные папки, специальные значки для вложений, просмотр вложений и многое другое…
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Ссылка обновлена 21.02.2010*

----------


## Asteriks

*RocketDock* 
Программка, прячущая иконки рабочего стола или делающая их плавающими.
Смотрите на скрине внизу:http://www.fotohost.by/v.php?id=af21...184a15c074e2fd 
Удобно, находясь в Интернете, иметь всё под рукой. Но не переусердствуйте в настройках, а то как спрячете документ, так не найдёте)))
А тут она сама: 

6,8MbМитрей эту программу чуть раньше выкладывал, но там ссылка не рабочая, значит, моя как раз норм, пригодится.

Подробнее о программе



> RocketDock — Панель для быстрого запуска программ в стиле Mac OS — анимированная и с изменяемой степенью прозрачности.
> Иконки могут быть импортированы из программ аналогичного назначения, таких как: Mobydock и ObjectDock. В настройках утилиты можно выбрать графическую тему (предустановленно 13 тем), установить степень прозрачности, выбрать шрифт и многое другое. Присутствует поддержка функции Drag&Drop, упрощающая добавление элементов на панель. Интерфейс программы многоязычен и насчитывает свыше 20 языковых модулей, в составе которых есть и русский язык. Всплывает при наведении курсора. Запускается вместе с ОС.
> Если Вы любите порядок на Рабочем столе, то эта программа для Вас.

----------


## Sanych

*Выключальник*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Расписывать долго тут нечего. Программа для выключения компа по расписанию. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Нужная вещь, как раз мне нужна, чтобы конца скачивания не ждать. Спасибо!

----------


## Banderlogen

Мда.
Скажите, может еще что-то нужно такое элементарное кому-то?

А



> чтобы конца скачивания не ждать


так во всех почти загрузчиках есть опция выключения компьютера после окончания загрузки.

----------


## Asteriks

*Christmas_theme.exe - 0.85 MB*


http://r-portal.info/share/download....510bc7f12acc39

----------


## Jurkovets

> *IncrediMail 2 v6.03 Build 4418 + Junkfilter Plus + Rus+Лекарство*
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> *IncrediMail 2* - почтовая программа с богатым набором инструментов, которые предоставляют простые средства для создания незабываемых по красоте и наполнению электронных сообщений. Уникальные мультимедийные возможности с лёгкостью выразят ваше настроение и эмоции в момент создания сообщения, а многочисленные визуальные эффекты скрасят вам трудовые будни.
> 
> Очень оригинальная почтовая программа, причем главная ее особенность - не набор функций по обработке корреспонденции (хоть и их немало), а совершенно новые, не имеющиеся ни в одной из других почтовых программ, возможности по оформлению писем. Вы когда-нибудь замечали, что повседневные задачи отправки и получения электронной почты являются для вас тусклыми, утомительными и скучными? У вас возникало желание отправить нечто большее и запоминающееся, чем стандартное почтовое сообщение? Вы хотели когда-нибудь добавить новых возможностей и острых ощущений для своей почты? Добро пожаловать в IncrediMail 
> 
> *Что включает в себя IncrediMail 2?*
> 
> ...


Ссылка не работает

Сообщение СМ*Ссылка не работает для того, кто не оставил на форуме ни одного сообщения.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Библейский текст на рабочем столе - бесплатная программа, которая разместит на обоях рабочего стола цитаты из Библии (эта версия содержит более 500 библейских стихов).*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*SpeedDefrag 5.2.1*

*SpeeDefrag* - программа для дефрагментации жесткого диска. Перед началом дефрагментации SpeeDefrag перезагружает операционную систему и при последующей загрузке компьютера запускает только собственный процесс.
Таким образом, утилита получает в своё распоряжение практически всю оперативную память компьютера и возможность перемещения любого системного файла на диске. Благодаря такому подходу, дефрагментация проходит более тщательно и быстро, чем при использовании стандартных средств Windows. После окончания работы, SpeeDefrag может автоматически перезагрузить или выключить компьютер. Утилиту SpeeDefrag можно рекомендовать всем, кто активно работает с жестким диском, вследствие чего необходима частая дефрагментация файловой системы.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Hamachi 2.0.1.66 [Русская версия]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Размер - 3,13 Мб
Лицензия - Freeware
Русский язык - да  

Появилась новая сборка последней версии утилиты под названием Hamachi. Все хоть раз играли в игры через локальную сеть, обменивались файлами, общались в чатах и занимались еще какой-то ерундой. В случае ограниченно доступности как раз пригодиться данная программа. В ее основные функции входит создание прямого соединения между двумя компьютерами через сеть интернет, образуя, таким образом, локальную сеть, которая мало чем отличается от обычной, если не считать необходимую процедуру авторизации для каждого «абонента». Использует протокол UDP для создания виртуальной частной сети (VPN). Для подключения используется 3й компьютер, роль которого выполняет сервер Hamachi, но после установки соединения непосредственно трафик через него не передается.

Данное решение будет полезно в случаях, когда используемые программы не имеют возможности работать через интернет напрямую. Интерфейс утилиты предельно прост и понятен, все, что необходимо сделать, это создать сеть и подключится к ней.

Для некоммерческого использования утилита по-прежнему бесплатна. Организациям в зависимости от типа лицензии придется вложить немалую сумму.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 2.7 Мб

----------


## Sanych

*VideoLAN - VLC media player*
VideoLAN - VLC media player - Медиаплеер с возможностью применения его в качестве сервера для передачи потокового видео по локальной сети - VLC (VideoLAN) может транслировать файлы с жесткого диска, DVD-плеера или выхода видеокарты. Поддерживается работа с большинством аудио- и видеоформатов, включая DVD, VCD, MPEG, DivX и потоковые (Nullsoft Streaming Video (.nsv) и Real Media (.rm)).

Естественно, VLC media player можно использовать и как обыкновенный медиаплеер.

Одной из особенностей программы является то, что для воспроизведения файлов мультимедиа не требуется установка дополнительных кодеков, т.к. они уже "встроены" в программу.
Кроме этого, VLC может не только воспроизводить, но и записывать потоковое аудио/видео на компьютер.

Наконец, VLC является единственным на сегодняшний день плеером, который без проблем справляется с "битыми" файлами. 

*Скачать VLC media player* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*HashTab 3.0.0* 

Расширение для окна свойств файла вашей системы, которое отображает хеши MD5, SHA1, SHA2, RipeMD, HAVAL и Whirlpool. Очень полезно при проверке скачанных файлов.

После инсталляции достаточно нажать на правую кнопку мыши на файле и выбрыть пункт "Свойства". Там можно найти новую вкладку под названием "Контрольные суммы", где можно увидеть различные контрольные суммы, такие как MD5, SHA1, CRC32 и другие, а так же сравнить контрольную сумму файла с эталонной.

Скачать HashTab 3.0.0 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Вот, встретил в сети более новую версию  (язык не знаю)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Govorilka 2.20*

*Govorilka* - это небольшая программа для чтения текста голосом. Она может прочитать вслух любой текст, который Вы ей дадите на любом языке, любым установленным голосом. А так же записать текст в mp3 файл, что даёт возможность создать аудио-книгу самостоятельно.

*Основные возможности:*
Запись речи в звуковой файл (*.WAV, *.MP3) с повышенной скоростью.Регулировка скорости чтения и высоты голоса.Автоматически прокручивает текст на экране, чтобы всегда был виден читаемый фрагмент (слежение за речью). При этом читаемый текст может подсвечиваться цветом.Пополняемые словари произношений, которые позволяют легко корректировать произношение отдельных слов и словосочетаний.Открывает большие файлы в DOS и Windows кодировке. Размер читаемого текста практически неограничен.Открывает тексты из файлов MS Word и HTML.Голосовое озвучивание текста, набираемого в любых Windows-программах, а так же чтение текста из буфера обмена.Запоминается текст и позиция курсора при выходе из программы.

Если у Вас Windows 2000, то Вам достаточно скачать и запустить Говорилку, а если у вас Windows 9x/ME/NT4/XP, то могут понадобиться дополнительнве файлы - должен быть установлен хотя бы один голосовой движок и SpeechAPI для корректного распознавания текста.

В комплекте - Говорилка 2.20, голосовой движок "Ольга рус." и SpeechAPI


Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Саныч а ты пробовал её слушать? на сколько правильная речь? слова коверкает?

----------


## Sanych

С движком Ольга достаточно приятная. Могу выложить файлик на проверку.

----------


## Asteriks

Это получается, что можно без микрофона создать аудио? Жаль, что не свой голос, а механический. А интонация?

----------


## Sanych

Кое где путает ударения. Надо самому в настройках словаря править.

----------


## Sanych

Пример сделаный на этой говорилке с движком Ольга рус.

----------


## Asteriks

Саныч, ну у тебя и голосок))

----------


## tih_on

Я фотошоп скачал класный вот аву себе делаю (Правдо только учусь!) Фотошоп сдесь adeli.pp.ru

----------


## Sanych

*Auslogics.BoostSpeed.v5.0.3.210*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*BoostSpeed* - популярная утилита для ускорения работы системы Windows, программ и Интернет-соединения от компании AusLogics. Программа оптимизирует компьютерную память, ускоряет загрузку Windows, повышает быстродействие Microsoft Office, The Bat, FireFox, Opera, Skype, чистит реестр и диск компьютера. Четвертая версия программы включает в себя знаменитый Auslogics Disk Defrag и набор новых утилит для современных компьютеров. После дефрагментации реестра BoostSpeed, скорость компьютера возрастет за счет уменьшения фрагментации файлов реестра, уменьшения их размера, а также благодаря устранению ошибок в реестре. Помимо этого данная программа предлагает мощные возможности очистки реестра и диска, что в свою очередь позволит вашему компьютеру работать более быстро и эффективно. Имеет приятный пользовательский интерфейс и поддержку русского языка.

*Особенности программы:*Ускорение ИнтернетаБлокировка рекламыПоддержка компьютера в чистотеОптимизация памяти и внешнего видаОптимизация работы программОбеспечение безопасности компьютераРедактирование автозагрузкиИспользование мастера деинсталляцииСоздание резервной копии системного реестра и его очистка.

----------


## Sanych

Для регистрации программы *Ad Muncher* постоянно обновляемый список польских прокси.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool*Программа для форматирования флэшки в NTFS или FAT.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Скачат*ь - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

> Программа для форматирования флэшки в NTFS или FAT.


а зачем флэхе НТФС?

----------


## Sanych

А затем, что файл больше 4 гига не запишешь на FAT32 одним целым. Например образ от диска.

----------


## Irina

Золотая коллекция программ  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Бесплатная программа для составления  генеалогического древа на русском языке*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*WinUtilities 9.35*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ОС: Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008/7

WinUtilities — системный набор для настройки вашей системы, содержащий более 20 инструментов для увеличения и настройки производительности вашего компьютера. Программа предлагает привлекательный и легкий в использовании интерфейс, который организует все задачи по категориям и предоставляет графическую статистику там, где это возможно. В программу входят различные инструменты, включая Чистильщик Мусорных файлов, Чистильщик реестра, Оптимизатор памяти, Системный информатор, Инструмент для резервирования реестра, Шифровальщик файлов, Деинсталлятор, Инструмент для поиска дубликатов файлов, Уничтожитель файлов и многое другое. Программа также включает в себя инструмент для удаления следов интернет серфинга. В целом, программа предлагает широкий спектр инструментов для обслуживания вашей системы, которые не так-то легко найти в одном наборе.

*Возможности программы:*

» Восстановление удаленных файлов на FAT и NTFS разделах
» Очистка диска от ненужных и мусорных файлов, которые тормозят производительность вашего ПК
» Сканирование реестра Windows на наличие неправильных или устаревших записей
» Управление списком программа в автозапуске Windows
» Уничтожение всех следов вашей активности на компьютере
» Разрезание файлов любых типов на несколько маленьких частей и их соединение в один файл
» Полное уничтожение конфиденциальных файлов без возможности восстановления
» Защита любого исполняющего EXE файла паролем
» Оптимизация оперативной памяти компьютера
» Поиск и удаление дупликатов файлов для увеличения свободного пространства
» Поиск и удаление неправильных ярлыков
» Возможность проверки производительности ПК и управление запущенными процессами
» Управление установленными программами на компьютере и их безопасное удаление
» Отображение детальной информации об аппаратном и программном обеспечении
» Создание резервной копии и восстановление системного реестра
» Встроенный планировщик задач для выхода, перевода в спящий/ждущий режим или выключение ПК в заданное время
» Легкий доступ к стандартным встроенным в Windows утилитам из одного окна
» Организация и управление настройками Windows
» Планирование задач очистки системы в заданное время

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*USB disk security*
проверено личной практикой, весьма полезно когда чужой (непроверенный) USB носитель, пресекает несанкционированный доступ к системе.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*CPU-Control 2.1*

Несмотря на широкое распространение многоядерных процессоров, не все приложения на сегодняшний день корректно утилизируют доступные системные ресурсы. Так, программа, которая не понимает присутствия в системе нескольких виртуальных процессоров, никогда не будет задействовать второй из них. А когда подобных приложений накапливается много, о быстрой реакции системы можно забыть. Системная утилита под названием CPU Control призвана несколько упростить эту задачу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Программа позволяет управлять приоритетом использования ядрами процессоров (поддерживаются как двухядерные, так и четырехядерные CPU). Вместо того, чтобы оставлять распределение на систему, можно самостоятельно установить последовательность использования свободных ресурсов, например, определив браузер на первое ядро, а межсетевой экран на второе. 

Утилита предоставляет несколько режимов управления: 
автоматический: CPU-Control самостоятельно отвечает за распределение приложений 
ручной: по заранее заданному списку выполняет запуск пользовательских приложений 
все процессы запускаются на первом логическом процессоре: для совместимости со старыми приложениями 
все процессы запускаются на втором логическом процессоре 

Скачать программу можно по следующей ссылке: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Demik_75

*SONY Vegas Pro 10c_32bit* - профессиональный редактор для нелинейного монтажа видео и многоканальной звуковой записи. Обеспечивает обработку видеоэффектами в реальном времени, поддерживает неограниченное количество звуковых и видеодорожек, многоканальный ввод-вывод, создание 3D звука. Программа полностью поддерживает размеры кадра до 4096х4096, а также полностью поддерживает файлы RED ONE™. Теперь вы сможете без проблем открывать и редактировать .r3d файлы прямо на таймлинии, как с любой другой видеофайл. Видеоредактор включает в себя более 190 настраиваемых видеоэффектов, включая новую коллекцию современных световых эффектов, новый переход - Gradient Wipe и модуль для создания титров ProType. Программа полностью поддерживает форматы DV, AVCHD, HDV, SD/HD-SDI, Sony AVCHD, XDCAM и имеет возможность записи на диски Blu-Ray.





> • Opens: AA3, AAF, AIF, ASF, AU, AVI, BMP, BWF, CDA, DIG, DLX, DPX, DV, EXR, FLAC, GIF, HDP, IVC, JPG, M2T, M2TS, 
>   MOV, Sony MXF, MP3, MP4, M4A, MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 video, MTS, OGG, OMA, PCA, PNG, PSD, QT, R3D, SFA, SND, SWF*, 
>   TIFF, TGA, VOX, W64, WAV, WDP, WMA, WMV
> • Saves: AA3, AC3, AIF, ATRAC, AVC, AVI, DPX, EXR, FLAC, HDP, MOV, MP3, MPEG-1 and MPEG-2 video, MP4, M2T, 
>   Sony MXF, OGG, PCA, RM, W64, WAV, WMA, WMV
> • DVD encoding, Video: NTSC 4:3, NTSC Widescreen, PAL 4:3, PAL Widescreen
> • DVD encoding, Audio: AC-3 5.1 or stereo, PCM
> • BD encoding, Video: MPEG-2 or AVC, 1080-60i, 1080-50i and 1080-24p
> • BD encoding, Audio: AC-3 5.1 or stereo, PCM
> ...




*Что нового и что исправлено в версии 10.0c (Build 469):*
* Исправлены проблемы, которые могут возникнуть при кодировании в формат Sony AVC.





> * Microsoft® Windows® XP 32-bit SP3, Windows Vista® 32-bit or 64-bit SP2, or Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit
> * 2 GHz processor (multicore or multiprocessor CPU recommended for HD or stereoscopic 3D)
> * 400 MB hard-disk space for program installation
> * 1 GB RAM (2 GB recommended)
> * OHCI-compatible i.LINK® connector/IEEE-1394DV card (for DV and HDV capture and print-to-tape)
> * USB 2.0 connection (for importing from AVCHD, XDCAM EX, NXCAM, or DVD camcorders)
> * Windows-compatible sound card
> * DVD-ROM drive (for installation from a DVD only)
> * Supported CD-recordable drive (for CD burning only)
> ...




*ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ:* При обновлении ранней версии 10, происходят ошибки при запуске самого Вегаса. Поэтому !!!обязательно рекомендуеется!!! устанавливать на чистую систему или предварительно перед установкой деинсталлировать Vegas 10 с последующей чисткой реестра.





> 1. Установите программу, но не запускайте.
> 2. Запустите Multikeygen v1.9.exe (в Vista и Seven от имени администратора).
> 3. Выберите продукт, который хотите зарегистрировать (Sony Vegas Pro (32 and 64 bit) 10.0 Series).
> 4. Нажмите кнопку Patch и выберите папку, в которую устанавили программу 
> (например: Crogram FilesSonyVegas Pro 10.0), дождитесь окончания патчинга.
> 5. После патчинга и успешного его завершения запускаем Vegas Pro 10.0, 
> при этом Multikeygen v1.9.exe !!!НЕ ЗАКРЫВАЕМ!!!
> 6. В запустившемся мастере регистрации, в первом диалоге, вводим серийный номер,
> сгенерированный Multikeygen v1.9.exe. После ввода серийника нажимаем "Next>".
> ...




Операционная система: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Английский + Русификатор
Таблетка: В наличии.
*Размер: 197 Mb*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  агаага

----------


## Justin

*ChildWebGuardian 4.3*

программа фильтр, обеспечивающая безопасность детей в Интернете. Если обнаруживается какое-либо непристойное содержимое (порнография, насилие, ругательства...), то программа незамедлительно заблокирует просмотр этой страницы...

----------


## Sanych

Главное что бы папа не забыл вовремя выключить )))

----------


## Justin



----------


## Justin

*НОУТБЭК Light* полезная программа для владельцев ноутбуков, которая позволяет защитить персональную информации и сам портативный компьютер от злоумышленников посредством включения на максимальную громкость тревожной сигнализации через внешние динамики при закрытии крышки ноутбука или отсоединении шнура блока питания.

*Основные возможности программы*
Включении сигнализации при закрытии крышки ноутбука или отсоединении шнура блока питания (зарядного устройства).
Автоблокирование компьютера и включение сигнализации при закрытии крышки ноутбука или отключении шнура блока питания.
Подача звукового сигнала при разрядке аккумуляторной батареи.
Блокирование компьютера с отключением безопасного режима Windows для предотвращения несанкционированного доступа.
Захват фото через веб-камеру ноутбука и захват звука при помощи микрофона с сохранением на жестком диске в случае кражи портативного компьютера.
Настройка сигнала для тревожной сигнализации и аккумуляторной батареи.

----------


## Justin

*Anti-Mal 3.0*

*Anti-Mal*- программа для борьбы с назойливыми существами: комарами, крысами и тараканами. Генерируемые программой звуковые волны излучаются через компьютерные колонки и отпугивают "паразитов". Частотный диапазон, в котором работает программа для отпугивания комаров, крыс и тараканов, абсолютно не воспринимается человеческим ухом (звук с частотой в диапазоне 15-20 кГц), а вот "паразитам" он очень не нравится. Сараню Пуняратанабунбу, который сам пользуется своей разработкой, утверждает, что эффективность его программы при борьбе с комарами - 90%, с тараканами и крысами - 80%.

----------


## Sanych

> Сараню Пуняратанабунбу, который сам пользуется своей разработкой, утверждает, что эффективность его программы при борьбе с комарами - 90%, с тараканами и крысами - 80%.


А с людьми интересно какая?? Всю ночь к примеру смалить комп на такие частоты. Проще уж сетку маскитную повесить )))

----------


## Justin

я читала отзывы , говорят , она не только мышей отпугивает )))

----------


## Justin

*BabyMaker* - программа позволит вам за пару минут создать фотопрогноз будущего ребенка из вашей фотографии и 
фотографии вашего потенциального партнера. Вам больше не нужно ждать девять месяцев, чтобы увидеть лицо и пол вашего малыша. Просто загрузите две фотографии в программу, и она за пару секунд создаст фотопрогноз ребенка, используя новейшую технологию распознавания лица. 

Позабавьте своих родных и друзей фотопрогнозами своих возможных детей или поэкспериментируйте на звездах эстрады и кино – «пожените» Ксению Собчак и Тимати, Константина Хабенского и Лизу Боярскую или на худой конец Ивана Дулина и Михалыча. При помощи программы вы сможете легко распечатать или отправить по электронной почте результаты своих экспериментов, пусть ваши друзья тоже повеселятся! 

Фотопрогнозы, созданные в BabyMaker, не имеют ничего общего с анимацией или морфингом. В отличие от всех остальных аналогичных программ, BabyMaker тщательно анализирует черты лица «родителей» при помощи новейшего алгоритма распознавания лица и скрупулезно создает фотопрогноз, правильно смешивая родительские черты. 

Технологии, используемые в BabyMaker настолько передовые, что с их помощью можно легко создать высококачественное цветное изображение ребенка, даже если исходные фотографии далеки от идеала. Чтобы убедиться в этом, загрузите пару старых фотографий своего дедушки и бабушки. Черно-белые, поцарапанные, выцветшие или отретушированные фотографии вполне подойдут, если только на них изображено настоящее лицо. Вы даже можете использовать изображения с низким разрешением или со следами сильной компрессии, единственное условие – лицо должно быть распознаваемо.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

*Общение с духами*- Программа предназначена для общения с духами. С помощью этой программы вы сможете поговорить со своим ангелом-хранителем, душами умерших и живущих людей, со своей душой (подсознанием), с духами высокой иерархии. 

Перед началом разговора важно настроиться на контакт. От ваших способностей зависит, сможете ли вы выйти на контакт с желаемым духом, понимать собеседника. 

Разговор строится по принципу диалога: задаете вопрос, как можно более конкретный - осмысленный или прочувствованный. Желательно формулировать вопрос так, чтобы ответом на него служило "да" или "нет". 

Написав свою мысль, сосредоточьтесь на ней, нажмите клавишу Enter. Ответ придет в виде числа с расшифрованным смыслом. 

Весь разговор записывается в файл Your.txt, автоматически создающийся в том же каталоге, откуда запущена программа. Можно почитать, проанализировать.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

А где программы то??

----------


## Justin

на сайте Softportal

----------


## Sanych

Ну вы блин даёте

----------


## Justin

предпоследняя программа вообще угарная , мы с сестрой уже всех потенциальных женихов перепробовали , такие дети смешные получались

----------


## Sanych

Ай попробовал я, ой не похож, ой халтура )))

----------


## Justin

а вторую программу смотрел?))) а то у меня руки не доходят скачать ее?

----------


## Sanych

Да ну. Даже вникать не стал ))

----------


## Justin

у меня вообще открываться не хочет )

_Justin добавил 08.02.2011 в 14:38_
Видимо духи общаться не хотят ))) тайм аут у них ))

----------


## SDS

Установите в Opera расширение SaveFrom.net !!!

Помогает скачивать с Vkontakte.ru, YouTube.com, RapidShare.com, Depositfiles.com и более 40 других сайтов в 1 клик.

----------


## Justin

*Строгий папа*   - Сколько не говори ребенку "Пара выключать, ты уже долго играешь" - бесполезно, в ответ "Ну еще минутку...". Строгий папа не позволит засидеться у монитора более отведенного на день.

Программа настраивается через ini-файл и позволяет установить максимальное время нахождения за компьютером за сутки для каждого пользователя (при этом включайся/выключайся хоть двадцать раз, но за сутки можно будет работать только отведенное время). Кроме своей основной задачи - по истечении заданного времени произвести закрытие сеанса пользователя - программа ведет (опционно) лог всех операций, что позволяет узнать, когда, кто и как долго находился за компьютером.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

*Hara-Kiri 2.02*  - радикальное средство защиты ваших конфиденциальных данных от несанкционированного 
доступа. Если во время старта Windows не нажата определенная комбинация клавиш, то файлы в заданной вами папке будут уничтожены без возможности восстановления утилитами типа "UnErase" или "Undelete". 

Программа Hara-Kiri полезна в случае похищения вашего компьютера либо при попытках нежелательными лицами получить доступ к вашей информации. После срабатывания программы злоумышленник даже не будет подозревать, что оберегаемая вами информация находилась на диске! С диска удаляются также все следы пребывания на нем самой программы.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Программу "Строгий папа" детки раскусят быстрее этого самого папы.

----------


## Demik_75

*Neat Video v2* -  *плагин-шумодав* :ay:

*Neat Video* - плагин для *Adobe After Effects, Premiere, VirtualDub, Pinnacle Studio и Sony Vegas,* предназначенный для подавления шумов видеоизображения. Принцип работы фильтра точно такой же как и у *Neat Image Pro+*. Фактически, при обработке видео происходит то же самое, то есть видеоизображение разбивается на отдельные кадры и каждый кадр (неподвижная картинка) обрабатывается по-отдельности, независимо от других. Но так как это всё-таки видеоизображение, то для сглаживания межкадровых отличий служит Temporale filter (его настройки можно видеть в левой части картинки). Параметр Radius определяет сколько кадров будут сравниваться и обрабатываться - чем больше это число, тем более размытой получится картинка, иногда даже размазанной. Соответственно и скорость обработки с увеличением этого числа падает. Параметр Threshold определяет порог, при котором будет происходить межкадровое "усреднение", соответственно, чем больше значение этого параметра, тем меньше "усредняется" изображение от кадра к кадру. С одной стороны, чёткость при этом повышается, с другой стороны видеоизображение может потерять "целостность", то есть поверхность неподвижных предметов может дрожать и даже двигаться в такт движения камеры, например. Не забудьте также установить галочку Adaptive Filtration, что визуально немного улучшит изображение. А также нажмите переключатель, соответствующий типу обрабатываемого видео: прогрессивное или чреcстрочное.

*Neat Video v2.00 FREE plug-in for:
Neat Video v2.0 (Virtual Dub)
Neat Video v2.2 (Adobe Premiere)
Neat Video v2.2 (Sony Vegas)
Neat Video v2.21 (After Effect)
Neat Video v2.21 (Pinnacle Studio)*

В каждой папке кроме дистрибутива находится папка с названием *CRACK или PATCH* в этих папках лежит лекарство для плагинов. Для того, чтобы его применить, нужно скопировать в папку с установленным плагином и там запустить. В патчере нужно нажать на кнопку "START" и плагин будет зареган!

*Типичные ошибки:*
1. Копируете не в ту папку, где находится установленный плагин. патч-регистрация не пройдёт.
2. Запускаете патч при запущенной программе, куда устанавливался плагин. Тоже ничего не получится.

*PS:* Делайте всё правильно и всё получится! Непонимаете как делать и куда жать, чтоб получилось - обращайтесь к более опытному пользователю.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   агаага

----------


## SDS

*Justin*, 
Это для лохов защита: тот, кто информацию крадёт - он услугами Била Гейца не пользуется.
А снять информацию с чужого винчестера  каждый третьеклассник умеет.

----------


## SDS

Изумительная прога для web - дизайнера и просто для определения HTML кода цвет на экране.
Не надо никаких справочников, таблиц. Незаменима, если нужно снять цвет для Фотошопа.
Запускаете и бегаете по монитору курсором, а в окошке "бегает"  HTML код цвета экрана под ним. 
Не требует инсталляции, ничего не весит.

 Pixie.zip

----------


## .29

Делал когда-то под себя подобную. 



+ панелька с увеличением рассматриваемой области экрана делает выбор конкретного пикселя более удобным
+ три "формата" цвета: rgb(r,g,b), rgb, #rgb для быстрой вставки в зависимости от места назначения
+ копирование в буфер обмена одним кликом мыши (по кнопке с нужной подписью)
- отсутствие "горячих клавиш"
- отсутствие режима "поверх всех окон"
- относительно большой размер exe-файла

В принципе, если это кому-то надо, то я допилю, вы только свистните. 

Файлы с бонусным комиксом от xkcd во вложении.

Ах да, чуть не забыл. Для того, чтоб выбрать цвет, нужно навести курсор на панельку с изображением рассматриваемой области экрана, зажать левую клавишу мыши и навести курсор на нужное место.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
мне помогла файл style.css править под нужные мне цвета

----------


## BAHEK

*HTTP Analyzer*


*Год*: 20XX
*Разработчик*: _IEInspector_
*Сайт разработчика*: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Разрядность*: *32bit* & *64bit*
*Совместимость с Windows*: полная
*Язык интерфейса*: _Английский_
*Таблэтка*: Присутствует

*Описание*: 
*IEInspector HTTP Analyzer* является таким удобным инструментом, который позволяет контролировать, отслеживать, отлаживать и анализировать *HTTP* / *HTTPS* трафик в режиме реального времени. Он используется в ведущих отраслевых компаниях, таких как _Microsoft_, _Cisco_, _AOL_ и _Google_.
HTTP Analyzer включает в себя два издания: *Автономное Издание* и *Дополнительное Издание*.





> Автономное _Window EXE_ приложение. Оно позволяет снимать и просматривать *HTTP* / *HTTPS* трафик определенного процесса или пользователя / сессии / всей системы. Поддержка _IE, Safari, Chrome, Firefox_ и других *win32* веб-приложений.







> Дополнение, которое интегрируется в нижней части окна вашего _IE_ или _Firefox_ и может быть открыт / закрыт с панели инструментов _IE_ или _Firefox_. Оно можно только снимать и просматривать *HTTP* / *HTTPS* трафик текущего процесса _IE_ или _Firefox_.








> * Интеграция с _Internet Explorer_ и _Firefox_. Больше не требуется переключения между окнами. HTTP Analyzer показывает *HTTP* / *HTTPS* трафик и веб-страницы в одном окне.
> * Поддержка *HTTPS*, показывает вам незашифрованные данные, передаваемые через *HTTPS* / *SSL* соединения, с таким же уровнем детализации, как *HTTP*.
> * Просматривайте широкий диапазон данных, в том числе _Заголовки, Запросы, Сетевые сроки, Содержание, Cookies, Кэш, Строки запросов, Данные Post, Потоки запросов и ответов_, Перенаправление *URL*-адресов, *DOMReadyTime*, *PageLoadTime* и многое другое.
> * Временные диаграммы страниц в режиме реального времени и уровней запросов, Цветные временные диаграммы используются для выражения относительного времени между одниночным сетевым временным уровнем (например, *DNS* поиска, *TCP* соединения) и другими временными сегментами в том же запросе.
> * Встроенная поддержка *Flash Remoting*, HTTP Analyzer особенно полезна для разработчиков Adobe Flash, так как вы можете просмотреть запрос и отклик _LoadVariables, LoadMovie и XML_ загрузок. Он также может десериализировать и отображать весь *Flash Remoting* или *AMF* (_AMF0 и AMF3_) трафик в легком в использовании дереве объектов *AMF*.
> * _JSON, SOAP и .NET ViewState Viewer_, HTTP Analyzer может десериализировать _SOAP и JSON_ трафик в легком в использовании дереве объектов. Он также может читать и расшифровывать скрытые _ViewState на ASP.NET_ страницах.
> * Строитель Запросов, Пользователи могут создавать ручные запросы *HTTP* с помощью Строителя *HTTP* Запросов, или использовать _drag-and-drop_ операции для перемещения существующего запроса из сессии сетки в Строитель Запросов на повторное исполнение.
> * Автоматизация интерфейса, Автоматизационная библиотека *HTTP* Analyzer поставляется в виде компонентов *COM*. Автономное и Дополнительное издания могут полностью контролироваться с помощью _OLE Automation_. Он может быть использован в большинстве Языков программирования (например, _C#, VC, Delphi и JavaScript_).





*DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BAHEK

*TuneUp Utilities 2011 v 10.0.4320.9

DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*TuneUp Utilities 2012 Build v 12.0.200.6 Beta 2







  Установка руссификатора: 








DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Host Monitor*


*RedEyes Host Monitor* - мощная программа для контроля хоста и сети. Предназначена для тестирования производительности и доступности хостов, подключенных к локальной сети или Интернет (рабочие станции, серверы, маршрутизаторы и т.д.) с *IP*-адреса, а также служб, работающих на этих устройствах, работающих с *TCP* и оповещения администраторов в случае выхода из строя этих устройств или услуг. Эффективность устройства проверяется с помощью протоколов *TCP*, *UDP*, *HTTP* и *ICMP*. Эффективность услуги, выполняемые попытки подключения к *TCP*-порт, на котором запущены сервисы (_веб-сервер, почтовый сервер, прокси-сервер, контроллер домена и т.д._).

*DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Moo0 RightClicker*
*Moo0 RightClicker* - японская программа для придания "_мышке_", теперь уже основному инструменту при работе на компьютере, поистине огромных возможностей для решения повседневных рутинных задач. Речь идет о ее правой кнопке, так называемого "_контекстного меню_", которое программа позволяет конфигурировать по группам назначения, выделив их разделительным цветом и наполненных своими иконками и командами. Пользователю самому дается возможность подобрать эти команды под конкретные задачи, к тому же, на его родном языке, но присутствует и универсальный готовый набор: _переслать в рабочую папку, скопировать в папку или в открытый путь, сделать дубликат, удалить минуя корзину, записать путь, сменить атрибут и т д. с запоминанием последних пунктов пребывания_. Потребуется некоторое время чтобы привыкнуть к программе, зато потом все вернется сторицей в виде комфортной работы и значительного экономии времени, не говоря уже о сбереженных нервах. 

*P.S.*
Советую, очень нужная, в хозяйстве, вещ!

*DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Moo0 RightClicker


Вот это похоже толковая штука, особенно для офисных трудяг, которые днями делают одни и те же операции в компе.

----------


## BAHEK

*WinUtilities Pro 10.32

DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Kaspersky Password Manager 5.0.0.155 Critical Fix 3

DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Throttle*
*Разработчик*: _PGWARE LLC_
*Разрядность*: *32bit* & *64bit*
*Совместимость с Windows*: полная
*Язык интерфейса*: _Английский_
*Таблэтка*: *Присутствует*

*Описание*: *Throttle* - программа для увеличения скорости Интернета, путем настройки параметров модемов на максимальное быстродействие. Управление предельно простое: указываете свою *ОС*, *тип соединения* (_14.4/28.8/33.6/56k, кабельный модем, DSL/ADSL модем, ISDN, Satellite, T1/T3/OC3/OC12+, локальная сеть_) и нажимаете кнопку *Go*. Остальное программа сделает сама.

*DOWNLOAD:*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kalita

> Throttle


Спасибище, Домосед под 350 кб стало)

----------


## AKON

> Спасибище, Домосед под 350 кб стало)


Откуда качала файлы, как проверяла?

----------


## BAHEK

> Откуда качала файлы, как проверяла?


даже я эту ересь не проверял, думал очередная лажа. Может у нее что глюкнуло?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Rainbow Folders 2.05  -- раскрашивания папок в разные цвета

Идея раскрашивать папки с файлами в различные цвета далеко не нова, но, тем не менее, в операционной системе Windows до сих пор она не реализована. А ведь намного проще было бы найти важную папку в разделе, если бы она отличалась от других визуально.


Скачать --> http://www.chaynikam.info/progs/rainbowfolders.rar  (782 KB)

----------

